# Problem jumping at windows



## LindsayJ (Apr 20, 2009)

Problem jumping at the windows.

I just adopted a 3 yr old GSD who is neutered 3 weeks ago. 
I would welcome advice on how to get Hunker to not jump on the sofa and mangle the blinds at the window when I am not home. I have a small living room and moving the sofa away from the windows is not an option. The warm weather is coming and soon the windows will be open and I don't want him going through the screens. He had this problem with his previous family, I don't want to crate him while at work as his behavior in the house has been fine, except for the windows. He does not do this when we are home, he does not attempt to go up on the furniture as I have let him know that is not acceptable from day 1 and he was quick to lie on the dog beds instead.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would crate him or contain him to a room without windows. The only other option is to block off the windows. I did have this problem with Basu and ended up completely blocking off the window sill and that solved the problem. 

If that is not an option then please safely contain him elsewhere so that he does not hurt himself.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I would crate him until he settles down. It is for his safety.


----------



## LindsayJ (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. 
I live in a small bungalow which is windows all around and they are low. He only does it on the front facing windows by getting on the sofa. We don't have any rooms without windows. I was hoping someone may have used a technique that discouraged their dog from doing this. I may have to crate him as last resort.


----------

